# Rhinestone decorations using heat transfers



## local3diva (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello. I would like to add rhinestones to my t-shirts using heat transfers. How would I apply rhinestones using heat transfers?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are several ways
1)by motifs..transfers...already made . applied with heat press
2) have a template made and you put in the stones..again press with heat press
and what I don't recommend for you until you are sure..
3) buy the equipment to do it yourself...cost will be from sub $1000 to over $5
4) you could just buy a bedazzler from a craft store or step up to the 'glitz-up' electric applicator where you install one at a time..

do a search on here under the rhinestone section...there are tons of threads on this fascinating addition to out biz


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

local3diva said:


> Hello. I would like to add rhinestones to my t-shirts using heat transfers. How would I apply rhinestones using heat transfers?


There are several ways to approach this - 
You can buy premade rhinestone designs but thats no fun.
Do you have a cutter? 
If so I can tell you how to create custom rhinestone designs easily and cheap!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you asking how you can apply rhinestones to a printed transfer? If so, just place the stones and then cover the design with a piece of parchment paper. Apply at 320 for 10 seconds.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

proworlded said:


> Are you asking how you can apply rhinestones to a printed transfer? If so, just place the stones and then cover the design with a piece of parchment paper. Apply at 320 for 10 seconds.


Proworlded:
Thanks for posting! I had posted a similar question elsewhere. We've bought transfers from your company...

DO you mean to say that _*after*_ you press the heat transfer onto the shirts, if I wanted to add Rhinestones to the *same* t-shirt, I could do it by placing the stones on top of the transfer area, covering it with "parchment paper" and *then* pressing the stones on? ON a side note, I only have used a teflon sheet with my heat press so I don't know what parchment paper is; explanation, please? Thank you!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

parchment paper can be used in lieu of teflon sheet. Parchment paper can be obtained from a grocery store..it is easy and cheap and throw away after a couple uses


----------



## local3diva (Apr 16, 2010)

proworlded said:


> Are you asking how you can apply rhinestones to a printed transfer? If so, just place the stones and then cover the design with a piece of parchment paper. Apply at 320 for 10 seconds.



Dude your awesome. I didn't know you could do that. I'm gonna back to you on that one. Just as soon as I get the material. Thank you so very much.


----------



## local3diva (Apr 16, 2010)

tshirtgirl214 said:


> There are several ways to approach this -
> You can buy premade rhinestone designs but thats no fun.
> Do you have a cutter?
> If so I can tell you how to create custom rhinestone designs easily and cheap!!


Thanks girl. I do not have a cutter but I can get one. And I am interested in creating custom designs. I'm all ears.


----------



## local3diva (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Dean,

I'm looking for a cutter right now. Do you have any suggestions? Unfortunately, I'm in the US. Thanks.

Nicole


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Local3diva...before any valid suggestion can be made...you need to narrow where you want to go. Do you want 24 inch wide...or smaller cutter. How much downforce do you want..250g or 900g, what about contour cutting, optic eye or laser registration, type material you are likely to use most. The entry level cutters are likely to have a stepper motor..the better motors are servo motors (you can google to see what the difference is) do you use PC or Mac...some cutters do not have Mac drivers.
Somewhat acceptable cutters will start around $400 and go up to $2500. You can buy decent cutter from $900 to $1600


----------



## local3diva (Apr 16, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> Local3diva...before any valid suggestion can be made...you need to narrow where you want to go. Do you want 24 inch wide...or smaller cutter. How much downforce do you want..250g or 900g, what about contour cutting, optic eye or laser registration, type material you are likely to use most. The entry level cutters are likely to have a stepper motor..the better motors are servo motors (you can google to see what the difference is) do you use PC or Mac...some cutters do not have Mac drivers.
> Somewhat acceptable cutters will start around $400 and go up to $2500. You can buy decent cutter from $900 to $1600


I'm just starting my t-shirt business, so I don't really need anything too high-tech just yet. I'm making t-shirts using heat transfers so a small cutter would be good for now. I use a PC and I don't know what contour cutting, optic eye or what laser registration is. I would like a reasonably priced cutter that would be good for a novice like myself.


----------



## Dean (Oct 9, 2009)

local3diva said:


> I'm just starting my t-shirt business, so I don't really need anything too high-tech just yet. I'm making t-shirts using heat transfers so a small cutter would be good for now. I use a PC and I don't know what contour cutting, optic eye or what laser registration is. I would like a reasonably priced cutter that would be good for a novice like myself.


From what I use, I can only recommend the Roland GX-24, It will also allow you to produce t-shirt designs cut with vinyl. Have you done anything at all with Rhinestones so far or is it just something that you are looking into?

Regards

Dean


----------



## local3diva (Apr 16, 2010)

Dean said:


> From what I use, I can only recommend the Roland GX-24, It will also allow you to produce t-shirt designs cut with vinyl. Have you done anything at all with Rhinestones so far or is it just something that you are looking into?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dean


It's something I am looking into. I think it'll be great for my business. I bought some rhinestones and glue from an arts and crafts store but I thought that there has to be an easier way to do rhinestone designs.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

local3diva said:


> I'm just starting my t-shirt business, so I don't really need anything too high-tech just yet. I'm making t-shirts using heat transfers so a small cutter would be good for now. I use a PC and I don't know what contour cutting, optic eye or what laser registration is. I would like a reasonably priced cutter that would be good for a novice like myself.


I would suggest craigslist, I get alot of good stuff from there. Oh the contour cut and the optical eye would be used if to need to do for example a transfer on a dark shirt. the cutter will cut around the image for you so you dont have that white block.
however you can start with a cutter. Get a used one for about $300 .


----------



## Dean (Oct 9, 2009)

tshirtgirl214 said:


> I would suggest craigslist, I get alot of good stuff from there. Oh the contour cut and the optical eye would be used if to need to do for example a transfer on a dark shirt. the cutter will cut around the image for you so you dont have that white block.
> however you can start with a cutter. Get a used one for about $300 .


Yep I agree with tshirtgirl - Really I guess it depends on budget!

tshirtgirl, what system do you use for iron on transfers? Its something that alot more people over here are doing now days. I use to live in Dallas btw


----------



## local3diva (Apr 16, 2010)

tshirtgirl214 said:


> I would suggest craigslist, I get alot of good stuff from there. Oh the contour cut and the optical eye would be used if to need to do for example a transfer on a dark shirt. the cutter will cut around the image for you so you dont have that white block.
> however you can start with a cutter. Get a used one for about $300 .


Thanks tshirtgirl. I almost forgot about craigslist. Thanks for explaining those cutting terms. You've been very helpful.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

proworlded said:


> Are you asking how you can apply rhinestones to a printed transfer? If so, just place the stones and then cover the design with a piece of parchment paper. Apply at 320 for 10 seconds.


Do any of your transfers use plastisol? I was told rhinestones won't stick to plastisol. I did try to add a rhinestone transfer to a regular transfer that I bought from y'all and when I tried to peel the tape off the rhinestone transfer it pulled up some of the ink of the regular transfer from the shirt. I had let the shirt cool first. The shirt was ruined and I have been leery of trying it again since I had that problem.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The transfers are plastisol but we have many customers that apply rhinestones to them. It might be that since you are not using individual stones for embellishment that the adhesive film from a stock design is pulling the stones from the design.


----------

